
Show HN: Visualize song lyrics using self-similarity matrices - halfeatenscone
https://colinmorris.github.io/SongSim/
======
halfeatenscone
I'm not sure how easy it is to grok these by playing with them. If you're
confused, the "About" section has some explanation of how the matrices are
constructed and how to interpret them:
[https://colinmorris.github.io/SongSim/#/about](https://colinmorris.github.io/SongSim/#/about)

Also, in case it's not clear, you can press the "+" button next to the song
dropdown to open a textarea where you can paste arbitrary lyrics.

